# where do you start?



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Going through all tests etc , hubby has no sperm so ivf with donor sperm is an option...but we dont have the money. no doctors have suggested this...how do you go about it?


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun,


Just call or email a few local clinics asking about egg sharing, they will be more than willing to give u the forms to fill out.


Ask how much for egg share and donor sperm just so u can compare.


They will get back to u after seeing if ur forms fit the criteria, and get some more indepth bloods. And go thru what they think would be best for u. 


Good luck xxi


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey  

My GP never once mentioned it to me either..after years of infertility..

Do some research into clinics on google.. And contact them for info then you can look at the options..

Good luck xx


----------

